# PETZL TIKKA PLUS 2 vs BLACK DIAMOND SPOT



## MT7 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I want to buy a new headlamp for me,and the new Petzl Tikka Plus 2 and the Black Diamond Spot look awesome headlamp with nice price (not so expensive) the price of those headlamps is about 45$,the petzl tikka plus 2 have 50 lumens,and the black diamond spot have 90.
which Headlamp are you recommend me to buy?
thanks advance.​


----------



## Szemhazai (Mar 24, 2012)

BD Spot or PT Eos


----------



## MT7 (Mar 24, 2012)

ARE the BD Spot better than the Petzl Tikaa Plus 2?


----------



## Szemhazai (Mar 24, 2012)

Better color temperature and lumen output - also you have more modes for secondary light.


----------



## TedTheLed (Mar 24, 2012)

I got a BD Storm from alssports for $36.23 (post. inc.).. service was very slow, the thing was backordered for a while, but I got it finally.. reportedly better contruction than spot, and it does have a nice long spot beam, if wanted.


----------



## saypat (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello. I purchased a Black Diamond Spot from Rei a short time back. Had em on sale for $20! Last years model. I love it! The Spot is $40 there right now but they are having a 20% off sale. Check it out! That's $8 off.


----------



## jinya1004 (Mar 24, 2012)

i really like my 90 lm Spot. Very bright and decent beam quality. I had an older 75 lm Spot and got annoyed by the dark spot in the middle of the main beam.


----------



## MT7 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks,and sorry and if I'm asking too many questions  but,which flashlight is better? Led Lenser H7 ,Black diamond spot or Black diamond storm and why? (water resistant,impact resistant,beam distance,lumens etc.)
thanks advance


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 25, 2012)

MT7 said:


> Thanks,and sorry and if I'm asking too many questions  but,which flashlight is better? Led Lenser H7 ,Black diamond spot or Black diamond storm and why? (water resistant,impact resistant,beam distance,lumens etc.)
> thanks advance [/QUOTE
> 
> Definitely the Storm which is regulated and water resistant.


----------



## carrot (Mar 31, 2012)

The new Petzl Tikka Plus 2 and XP 2 are upgraded in lumens by 20. 2+ is now 70 lumens and XP2 is now 80 lumens. Look for retailers with newer inventory. 

The XP2 is my preferred headlamp due to its light weight, water resistance, and versatility.


----------



## TedTheLed (Mar 31, 2012)

heres a petzl plus2 for 35.99 free shipping http://www.zappos.com/petzl-tikka-plus-2-mystic-gray?zlfid=111&recoName=zap_pdp_sub ...made in france,

do they make any petzls in the usa anymore?

added; in the course of researching this question, I came across this: It is high praise when your stuff is so reknowned for quality that it gets copied flawlessly in china -- you cannot differentiate this petzl climbing equipment from the pot-metal petzl knockoff stuff!

an interesting set of comments ensues, how can you avoid buying the wrong stuff without a serial number and registration?

http://www.petzl.com/us/outdoor/new...-presence-counterfeit-versions-petzl-products


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 31, 2012)

If you live in the U.S. and are an REI member you currently can take 20% off the XP2 which is already at $37 for the lowest price around I would guess.


----------



## carrot (Mar 31, 2012)

TedTheLed said:


> an interesting set of comments ensues, how can you avoid buying the wrong stuff without a serial number and registration?
> 
> http://www.petzl.com/us/outdoor/new...-presence-counterfeit-versions-petzl-products



When you are buying things that you trust your life on (Petzl makes lots of climbing gear) you must buy only from authorized dealers and trusted sources. No eB, CL, etc. Your life isn't worth saving a few bucks over.


----------



## piloteer (Apr 25, 2012)

I am struggling too. Now I am 60% spot vs 40% xp2. The only thing stopped me was the weight. Spot is 30% heavier than xp2. I am a runner, so the weight difference means something to me. Besides I saw it from a review that spot would bounce a little bit when running. It's also an issue to me.


----------



## gcbryan (May 12, 2012)

piloteer said:


> I am struggling too. Now I am 60% spot vs 40% xp2. The only thing stopped me was the weight. Spot is 30% heavier than xp2. I am a runner, so the weight difference means something to me. Besides I saw it from a review that spot would bounce a little bit when running. It's also an issue to me.



The angle adjustment on the XP2 is a little better than the Spot so it should be a little better for running as well in that regard.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (May 14, 2012)

I picked up the Spot recently, after debating against the Storm, I probably should have went with the Storm as I'd rather have the weather sealing/immersion capability as I use mine a lot for household activities, such as snow shoveling/plowing and I'm not sure how well the Spot will hold up with a lot of moisture on it.

It's IPX-4 but it has no sealing around the battery compartment.


----------

